# Thoughts about my setup?



## joseph.otto (Oct 30, 2012)

So I am trying my hand at a planted tank. Its a 5 gallon hex. I got it for 20 bucks. I went with the 5 gallon because I dont have room for anything bigger. Yes, I know smaller tanks are harder. 
As for the DIY Co2, I know the air stone is not the best method. Any better suggestions? 

Here is the setup:
_Lighting_: 10 Watt CFL. I would get more watts, but I cant find any bigger bulbs that fit in the fixture. Its a marineland hood. 
_Substrate_: CaribSea Flora Max
_DIY CO2_: My DIY setup https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=at9VK6_MyiY
_Ferts_: API Leaf Zone 

Plants:
Crypt Lutea
Dwarf Babt Tears
-In hindsight I should not of got these plants as beginner plants, but I guess there is not much I can do now. PLus I like them lol


----------

